# . -> www. Redirect



## Kipperlenny (21. März 2013)

Moin Moin

Hat jemand eine Rewrite Rule parat die alle URLs des apache auf http://www.URL weiterleitet?
Bei google habe ich nur welche für einzelne Domains oder nur für HTTP gefunden, aber natürlich sollte auch (zumindest) HTTPS beachtet werden.

Geht um einen unix/apache/ispconfig3 Server.

Gruß
Lenny


----------

